# Lantern Choices?



## Carbut (Oct 31, 2020)

Preparing for our summer trip to the shore, this year I plan to do more night fishing. And what type of lanterns does everyone prefer? How many lumens would you recommend? Usually, I only use a headlight, but I plan to go out later and kind of want a little more light away from my rods.

Thank you for any advice.


----------

